# First Impressions Defy Advanced 0



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

I rode 43 miles in the Rappahannock Rough Ride in the foothills of VA, and another 20 on Sunday. The terrain here is rolling hills to some steep climbs. 

I couldn't be more pleased with the bike's performance, fast, comfy and a great climber....The frame is stiff enough for me, acceleration decent, and it absorbs bumps and harsh roads pretty well.

I noticed it is a bit twitchy at high speeds (recents), maybe it's me not accustomed to such a light bike. The saddle hurt a bit after 30 miles, maybe it takes a bit getting used to.

I am going to lengthen the stem a bit to 110mm and go with wider bars and gel pack.

That Ultegra Di2 is the cats pajamas! I mean, goofy smooth on up and downshifts

Next weekend I'm taking it up Skyline Drive. Plenty of elevation heading south out of Front Royal!


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

wthensler, you know the stem is 11/4" steering tube clamp, not the standard 11/8". I couldn't find one in the aftermarket. I'm told Ritchey has one but I couldn't find it. Ended up ordering a Giant stem. I changed from 110mm to a 80mm. If your interested in the 110mm PM me. This stem is off of my '12 DA0.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes, it uses the Giant OD2 which is 1 1/4". PM me about your stem - I am ingterested as I was just about to buy the 110mm on ebay.

'm going with 44 or 46 bars to replace the stockers.

After that I'm good to go! Supposed to be nice this weekend in VA, so I'll be riding Friday afternoon through Sunday AM!


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm going with an 80mm from a 110mm as well on my Defy Comp. 3. Should be in the LBS by midweek. I'm really enjoying it for sure.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Was out Friday and today in the rolling hills of the BlueRidge Mountains. I logged around 60 miles in three rides. This bike is superb! Really good on the climbs and decents as well. I love the gearing, and the Di2.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

One of the neat things about the Di2 is with a change of the rear gear the front derailleur makes a small adjustment to keep the chain centered in the derailleur cage.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Sun Rider said:


> One of the neat things about the Di2 is with a change of the rear gear the front derailleur makes a small adjustment to keep the chain centered in the derailleur cage.


Yeah, I don't know how it works, but the dang thing is goofy smooth and quiet as a church mouse. I'm not sure I will buy another bike without Di2......:idea:


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

That is called self trimming mode.

Have you guys installed the sw-r600 switch? Love it!!


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

r1lee said:


> That is called self trimming mode.
> 
> Have you guys installed the sw-r600 switch? Love it!!


No. What is it???


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

I would like to know too. What's a sw-r600 switch?

Found it. Amazon.com: Shimano Di2 SW-R600 Shifter Satellite Switch: Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: Shimano Dura-Ace Di2 Remote Climbing Switch: Sports & Outdoors

It's a remote switch you can place wherever you want to control the rear derailleur.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

It's supposed to go on the flat part of the drop bars. So you use your thumb to switch the rear gears without having to reach over to the normal shifter.

Click link and scroll down to see installation.
Rakuten: SW-R600-R [only in the right] shift switch SHIMANO (ISWR600R) (Shimano ULTEGRA) [6700 ULTEGRA Di2 series] [bicycle] [road motorcycle] [RCP1209mara]- Shopping Japanese products from Japan


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm pretty good with my hands on the levers to pull the trigger on the rear gears. It looks like a neat set up.......gotta think about it some.....


----------



## gozu (Mar 30, 2012)

My stem was also too short. I found 1 company that makes them, and i like the simpler look, and its lighter. I even went as far to remove all the logo's, haha.

Syntace F119 Stem


----------

